# Pachnoda sinuata flaviventris



## nickyp0

Hi i was woundering if anyone has kept these, and how long do they take to reach adult? I tried to search for them and got nothen just pics of dead beetles lol.


----------



## Chris Dickie

I've kept them

same conditions as I kept all beetles really

people always ask how long do they take to ... and I can never answer, lol, I didn't pay much attention to time for life cycle tbh


----------



## yen_saw

I have some Pachnoda sinuata flaviventris grubs. They do better if you give them more rotten leaves than wood. at least 50%/50%. Here are some pics of L2 and L3 grubs, i don't have adult yet but i heard they take a year from grub to beetle.


----------



## nickyp0

thanks everyone  i hope i have some in soon  thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris Dickie

> i don't have adult yet but i heard they take a year from grub to beetle.


I didn't think it was that long but as I say I'm not sure (I originlly got adults of all species I kept so had cultures for most of them quite rapidly}


----------



## yen_saw

Same as mantis, it depends on the temp too. anything from 6 months to 1 year is possible. That's what i heard from the breeder who trade me, maybe she doesn't wanna dissappoint me by saying 6 months or shorter. I am keeping the grubs warm around 80F. Flower beetle grubs need lighting too so Nick if you are getting any flower beetle grubs do provide sufficient lighting hours.


----------



## Chris Dickie

> Flower beetle grubs need lighting too so Nick if you are getting any flower beetle grubs do provide sufficient lighting hours.


I kept all my secies of fruit beetles in my room, mainly meaning they only had the little light coming from the window were so in quite dark conditions yet most species still bred well


----------



## francisco

Hello all,

None of my Cetonids grubs has lightning. I only provide lights for the adults so they can have a normal 12 hours day light cycle, for breeding purposes.

regards

FT


----------



## nickyp0

just to keep updated my grub has pupatated lol if that even a word lol here is a pic of it


----------



## nickyp0




----------



## Chris Dickie

can u post a pic of its underside out of interest

Just noticed latin name

I've kept Pachnoda flaviventris (same I guess known by different name)

Pachnoda sinuata calceata is only sinuata subspecies ive kept or heard of :?


----------



## nickyp0

under its wings? i can't it just molted into adult


----------



## Chris Dickie

sorry, i meant on the bottom of the beetle, where you can see the abdomen clearly


----------



## nickyp0

na the only pics i have are the ones i posted i don't have a good camra the abbs are red and spoted with yellowish dots


----------



## Chris Dickie

Ah, thats really what I wanted to see, colouration.

My species that i went sent as P.flaviventris had a yellow underside, P.S.calceata had a red underside. This was the only easy way to tell them apart as they were virtually identical from above.

This is beginning to really confuse me now


----------



## nickyp0

ya i know what you meen this kind has both red and yellow lol  maybe this one is a hybred


----------

